# Oaklands lawsuit against Raiders heating up.



## LA RAM FAN

I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.This thing is not over I keep saying.   What many here dont get is that both the Raiders and Chargers violated MANY NFL relocation rules.

For example,the owners of the teams are suppose to exhaust all options to try and get something done in their cities.Davis never once tried to get anything done in oakland.Oakland had a viable plan that Ronnie Lott put together with bankers called Fortress Group.The NFL never even bothered to look at it.They lied and said that they had no viable stadium plan. 

 San Diego has an excellent case against the Spanos and the NFL as well but SD when they heard they lost the chargers,they were just non chalant about it the same way st louis was in losing the Rams,they just shrugged their shoulders was like-Oh well,thats too bad but thats how it goes. Which is a shame. Thats just disgusting to see  the NFL have no fooball team in that beautiful city

Oakland is not like st louis or san dieog,they have way too much passion in that city for that team and they are fighting them.they are prepared to take it all the way to the suporeme court if davis doesnt stop this nonsense. they got the best anti trust lawyer in the business who has always been kryptonite against the NFL in winning lawsuts against them in the past,i keep saying its not over by any means.. also unlike with the rams,the raiders theit stadium plan does NOT pencil out at all.

Its getting mainstream media attention now.Its no longer a secret anymore.


Fans Exploring Legal Options to Keep Raiders in Oakland

Group announces plans aimed to keep Raiders in Oakland

waits for crybaby troll  wrongwinger to whine in defeat same as he always does about being wrong about the rams.LOL


----------



## boedicca

As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.


----------



## harmonica

LA RAM FAN said:


> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.This thing is not over I keep saying.   What many here dont get is that both the Raiders and Chargers violated MANY NFL relocation rules.
> 
> For example,the owners of the teams are suppose to exhaust all options to try and get something done in their cities.Davis never once tried to get anything done in oakland.Oakland had a viable plan that Ronnie Lott put together with bankers called Fortress Group.The NFL never even bothered to look at it.They lied and said that they had no viable stadium plan.
> 
> San Diego has an excellent case against the Spanos and the NFL as well but SD when they heard they lost the chargers,they were just non chalant about it the same way st louis was in losing the Rams,they just shrugged their shoulders was like-Oh well,thats too bad but thats how it goes. Which is a shame. Thats just disgusting to see  the NFL have no fooball team in that beautiful city
> 
> Oakland is not like st louis or san dieog,they have way too much passion in that city for that team and they are fighting them.they are prepared to take it all the way to the suporeme court if davis doesnt stop this nonsense. they got the best anti trust lawyer in the business who has always been kryptonite against the NFL in winning lawsuts against them in the past,i keep saying its not over by any means.. also unlike with the rams,the raiders theit stadium plan does NOT pencil out at all.
> 
> Its getting mainstream media attention now.Its no longer a secret anymore.
> 
> 
> Fans Exploring Legal Options to Keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> Group announces plans aimed to keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> waits for crybaby troll  wrongwinger to whine in defeat same as he always does about being wrong about the rams.LOL


dumbass little girls/boys crying for their team to stay
passion?? more like little immature girls/boys '''ooooooooo FOOTBALL!!!!  OMG--
A TOUCHDOWN----OMG I LOVE IT''
WTF??  grown men crying for a sports team!!


> “In the pit of my stomach, I knew it was over,” Linton said, he voice cracking





> It’s as awkward as it is painful.


painful??!!??
St. Louis fans mourning the loss of the Rams – Daily News
overpaid pro-criminal sympathizers ..anti-white jackasses


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.



If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out. For example,when he tried to move to carson and he did not get the votes to do so,instead of going back to oakland to work with them and try and get something done,he immediately started talks with vegas,a clear violation against the rules that will bite him in the ass at the trial.LOL

Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term STADIUM  plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best Anti trust lawyer in the business.

He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?

Everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

harmonica said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.This thing is not over I keep saying.   What many here dont get is that both the Raiders and Chargers violated MANY NFL relocation rules.
> 
> For example,the owners of the teams are suppose to exhaust all options to try and get something done in their cities.Davis never once tried to get anything done in oakland.Oakland had a viable plan that Ronnie Lott put together with bankers called Fortress Group.The NFL never even bothered to look at it.They lied and said that they had no viable stadium plan.
> 
> San Diego has an excellent case against the Spanos and the NFL as well but SD when they heard they lost the chargers,they were just non chalant about it the same way st louis was in losing the Rams,they just shrugged their shoulders was like-Oh well,thats too bad but thats how it goes. Which is a shame. Thats just disgusting to see  the NFL have no fooball team in that beautiful city
> 
> Oakland is not like st louis or san dieog,they have way too much passion in that city for that team and they are fighting them.they are prepared to take it all the way to the suporeme court if davis doesnt stop this nonsense. they got the best anti trust lawyer in the business who has always been kryptonite against the NFL in winning lawsuts against them in the past,i keep saying its not over by any means.. also unlike with the rams,the raiders theit stadium plan does NOT pencil out at all.
> 
> Its getting mainstream media attention now.Its no longer a secret anymore.
> 
> 
> Fans Exploring Legal Options to Keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> Group announces plans aimed to keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> waits for crybaby troll  wrongwinger to whine in defeat same as he always does about being wrong about the rams.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> dumbass little girls/boys crying for their team to stay
> passion?? more like little immature girls/boys '''ooooooooo FOOTBALL!!!!  OMG--
> A TOUCHDOWN----OMG I LOVE IT''
> WTF??  grown men crying for a sports team!!
> 
> 
> 
> “In the pit of my stomach, I knew it was over,” Linton said, he voice cracking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s as awkward as it is painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> painful??!!??
> St. Louis fans mourning the loss of the Rams – Daily News
> overpaid pro-criminal sympathizers ..anti-white jackasses
Click to expand...


you sound like those vegas apologists i just mentioned.instead of addressing the facts,you act like children, oh and speaking of st louis,they also have field a lawsuit against the NFL.Their reason is different though than Oakland.

Where Oakland is fighting to keep their team in the city,stank louis is suing them for millions in damages because the rams lied to them about wanting to stay.they kept saying they were going to do everything they could try and stay but the facts are stan Kroneke bought the rams with the sole purpose of moving them to LA from the very get go.

the corrupt NFL tried to stop the lawsuit but fortunately for stank louis,they came across a judge who is NOT on the take and he threw out their complaint and has allowed the lawsuit got go ahead.good for him,good to FINALLY see a judge who is not on the take.

I will laugh my ass off if the NFL loses their ass in court and is forced to pay millions in damages to stank louis for their lies they told.

I am pulling for stank louis because if they win their case,then that will favor the raiders and the odds will further be in favor of the raiders.LOL


----------



## boedicca

LA RAM FAN said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
Click to expand...



I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.


----------



## harmonica

LA RAM FAN said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.This thing is not over I keep saying.   What many here dont get is that both the Raiders and Chargers violated MANY NFL relocation rules.
> 
> For example,the owners of the teams are suppose to exhaust all options to try and get something done in their cities.Davis never once tried to get anything done in oakland.Oakland had a viable plan that Ronnie Lott put together with bankers called Fortress Group.The NFL never even bothered to look at it.They lied and said that they had no viable stadium plan.
> 
> San Diego has an excellent case against the Spanos and the NFL as well but SD when they heard they lost the chargers,they were just non chalant about it the same way st louis was in losing the Rams,they just shrugged their shoulders was like-Oh well,thats too bad but thats how it goes. Which is a shame. Thats just disgusting to see  the NFL have no fooball team in that beautiful city
> 
> Oakland is not like st louis or san dieog,they have way too much passion in that city for that team and they are fighting them.they are prepared to take it all the way to the suporeme court if davis doesnt stop this nonsense. they got the best anti trust lawyer in the business who has always been kryptonite against the NFL in winning lawsuts against them in the past,i keep saying its not over by any means.. also unlike with the rams,the raiders theit stadium plan does NOT pencil out at all.
> 
> Its getting mainstream media attention now.Its no longer a secret anymore.
> 
> 
> Fans Exploring Legal Options to Keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> Group announces plans aimed to keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> waits for crybaby troll  wrongwinger to whine in defeat same as he always does about being wrong about the rams.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> dumbass little girls/boys crying for their team to stay
> passion?? more like little immature girls/boys '''ooooooooo FOOTBALL!!!!  OMG--
> A TOUCHDOWN----OMG I LOVE IT''
> WTF??  grown men crying for a sports team!!
> 
> 
> 
> “In the pit of my stomach, I knew it was over,” Linton said, he voice cracking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s as awkward as it is painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> painful??!!??
> St. Louis fans mourning the loss of the Rams – Daily News
> overpaid pro-criminal sympathizers ..anti-white jackasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you sound like those vegas apologists i just mentioned.instead of addressing the facts,you act like children,
Click to expand...

I'm not the one crying like the sports fans



the one guy's voice is ''cracking'' because '''his''  team is leaving??!!??
people send death threats/hateful messages to sports players who lose games
they need to grow up and/or get a life-mental help
it's only a game--not their lives


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LA RAM FAN said:


> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.



Yes, it does.


----------



## my2¢

An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.


----------



## Papageorgio

The lawsuit in St. Louis raises lots of legit questions and from the start the Rams never intended to stay in St. Louis, the same argument is now being used in Oakland. A lot will depend on the case in St. Louis, if the city of St. Louis wins, then the city of Oakland will win, what does it mean long and short term?


boedicca said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
Click to expand...


The St. Louis lawsuit against the NFL will dictate what will happen. If St. Louis wins, which they probably will because the Rams owner already decided to move to LA before he ever tried to negotiate in good faith with the city of St. Louis, the NFL will now owe St. Louis an NFL franchise. As much as I want the Raiders to stay in Oakland, they will head to Vegas and the NFL will also owe the city of Oakland a team if the court rules in the city’s favor.


----------



## boedicca

Papageorgio said:


> The lawsuit in St. Louis raises lots of legit questions and from the start the Rams never intended to stay in St. Louis, the same argument is now being used in Oakland. A lot will depend on the case in St. Louis, if the city of St. Louis wins, then the city of Oakland will win, what does it mean long and short term?
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis lawsuit against the NFL will dictate what will happen. If St. Louis wins, which they probably will because the Rams owner already decided to move to LA before he ever tried to negotiate in good faith with the city of St. Louis, the NFL will now owe St. Louis an NFL franchise. As much as I want the Raiders to stay in Oakland, they will head to Vegas and the NFL will also owe the city of Oakland a team if the court rules in the city’s favor.
Click to expand...



I still hope that the Raiders move to Vegas.  The team was ruined when it moved to LA, and they have used and abused Alameda County and Oakland since their move back.


----------



## usmcstinger

The City of Oakland failed to do any thing too keep the Raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
Click to expand...


okay.three years down the road. I'll be here to tell ya i told you so,LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

usmcstinger said:


> The City of Oakland failed to do any thing too keep the Raiders.




I sure wish there was one of these smileys to post in all the smileys they have available instread of having to settle for a laughing one cause this post is so stupid and false it is not even laughable.

 uh you obviously got reading comprehension problems,you did not read a word of what i posted in my first two posts.

To Blame the city of Oakland for the Raiders leaving is not only illogical but incredibly irresponsible as well.


Here is the REAL culprit anybody with an ounce of logic and common sense and intelligence knows is to blame for new stadium deal not getting done in oakland.

Mark Davis continued lies and non existent "good faith negotiations" with The City of Oakland. Another blatant attempt to create false allegations against the City of Oakland's stadium efforts as a means to relocate out of Oakland.

you ready to wipe off the egg on your face after embarrassing yourself there?



Mark Davis just like his dad traiter Al,is no different than his asshole father. You all blame everybody else for the traiterous actions of liar mark davis.

Sheldon Adelson was originally going to build the stadium for mark davis in Vegas and be the owner but he backed out as you can see from watching the video because Mark Davis lied and tried to manipulate him and kept him out of negotiations.WHY the city of vegas would want some sorry  ass lying mother fucker like Davis to be the owner of that team I will never be able to begin to understand. I sure as hell would not want this mother fucker for the owner of MY team the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.



Uh yeah it would.If this lawsuit goes to a jury trial,it will be game over for the Raiders.when the jury hears that Mark Davis violated all NFL relocation rules in trying to get a deal done in Oakland never once meeting with oakland officials to try and get something done in Oakland as that last moron ignored with his BS that oakland failed to get anything done.

well that is only HALFWAY true because yes they failed to get something done,BECAUSE Mark Davis never once even tried to get anything done with Oakland never once even trying to work with Oakland to get a new stadium.  You cant get something done when the owner of the team is not even trying to work something out with the city for a new stadium never showing up at the table.

amazing how these facts get ignored by so many vegas apologist trolls who are such morons blaming it all on oakland when DAVIS is the one to blame.

Had Davis put just a fraction of effort and money into staying in Oakland as he did in trying to go to carson and now with vegas,they would have had a deal wrapped up a long time ago.

all these morons like that last poster who blame oakland instead of the REAL culprit mark davis are complete idiots who have been so brainwashed by what the media says.the REAL culprit for the raiders not getting a new stadium done in oakland. same as his father traiter Al,the apple does not fall far from the tree.Like father like son.











Looks like Davis loves to imitate monkeys.

I get so tired of posting the facts how mark davis is the one to blame for noting getting done in oakland and not oakland just to watch everybody bury their head in their ass and ignore all the facts.

I detailed WHY it is a long shot they will move to vegas in my first two posts,if people are so much in denial mode on this that they dont even want to read it,well that last idiot who posted the lie oakland is to blame,well thats their problem. i am not going to keep repeating facts just to watch them not bother to read them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh and how bout this,if stank louis wins THEIR lawsuit against the corrupt NFL and gets rewarded millions in damages like I am thinking they will,are you STILL going to bet against this lawyer and say the raiders are going to vegas?

also tell me.WHY do you choose to become a vegas apologists ignoring what i said in my OP that this lawyer has NEVER lost a case against the NFL in his 6 previous cases against them and does not take on a case against them UNLESS he is confidant he will win?

The vegas apologists who keep being morons blaming the city of oakland for traiter mark davis traiterous lying actions need to get their head out of their asses and stop blaming everybody else for mark davis's actions.

Its a;ways someone else fault in their minds.

First it was Portlans  fault a new stadium was not done there where he FIRST also tried to move to.

Then its the fault of San Antonio who he also tried to move to as well.

THEN its the fault of Carson for not getting a stadium done there also.

NOW its "OAKLANDS" fault  because of a liar who will put money into buying land in carson,san antonio,and now vegas but WONT put a dime into buying land In Oakland?

the city of carson said they felt davis played them for suckers. as did san antonio.

Oakland is not the ONLY city mark davis has treated like shit and manipulated.

AGAIN,to blame the city of Oakland over the REAL culprit mark davis is again,not only illogical but being irresponsible as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boedicca said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lawsuit in St. Louis raises lots of legit questions and from the start the Rams never intended to stay in St. Louis, the same argument is now being used in Oakland. A lot will depend on the case in St. Louis, if the city of St. Louis wins, then the city of Oakland will win, what does it mean long and short term?
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis lawsuit against the NFL will dictate what will happen. If St. Louis wins, which they probably will because the Rams owner already decided to move to LA before he ever tried to negotiate in good faith with the city of St. Louis, the NFL will now owe St. Louis an NFL franchise. As much as I want the Raiders to stay in Oakland, they will head to Vegas and the NFL will also owe the city of Oakland a team if the court rules in the city’s favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I still hope that the Raiders move to Vegas.  The team was ruined when it moved to LA, and they have used and abused Alameda County and Oakland since their move back.
Click to expand...


You have the corrupt Davis family to blame for that. If the city officials in Vegas had any brains,they would want nothing to do with the Raiders anymore than you do.

Mark Davis has lied and spat on your faces the last couple years,its too bad Davis did not sell the team to the Lott group.He had a very sound financial plan to keep the Raiders in Oakland where the stadium would have been PRIVATELY funded like the Rams stadium is being out in LA and it would not burden the tax payers such as yourself out there.

The NFL did not want that  of course because these owners are such greedy selfish assholes who want someone else to fund and build their stadium for them. The only reason that Inglewood is going ahead is because california to their credit,wont publicly fund stadiums anymore and the owners badly wanted a team back in LA.

Davis is playing vegas for the suckers they are.You folks in oakland are not the only people who mark davis has treated like shit.

The citys of carson and San Antonio as well as sheldon adelson,all know firsthand how you feel to be treated like shit and manipulated by him. the city officials in vegas dont have a clue what they are in for if they somehow by some miracle,get the Raiders.

They would be the next people in line to join oakland,carson,san antonio and sheldon adelson as learning what it feels to be lied to,manipulated and played for as suckers same as he has played you all down there in the bay area and those other cities i just mentioend along with sheldon adelson.

the city of vegas would get tired of this lying weasel very quickly down there and would not put up with him as Oakland has for so long.

Here is how mark davis has played ALL those people. You oakland folks are not the only people he has treated like shit.





btw,did you see this from yesterday on your local news in the area?

Greg Jones


----------



## LA RAM FAN

usmcstinger said:


> The City of Oakland failed to do any thing too keep the Raiders.



i see this is what you did when you saw my OP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does.
Click to expand...



uh i see SELECTIVE reading from you as always when it does not go along with your warped opinions.




NOBODY here seems to get it that relocating a team to another city is not like the old days anymore when traiter al moved the raiders to LA or when traiter asshole jim irsey of the colts cowardly packed his bags in the middle of the night and moved the team to indianapolis before the city of baltimore could vote to keep them. you cant just pack your bags  up and move in the middle of the night anymore as Irsey did with the colts.

the NFL league office got pissed when both the rams and raiders left LA since they no longer had a team in the second biggest media market in the country and then was followed a year later when the oilers left houston for nashville.that was a major blow for the NFL losing miliions in profits going to a major market to a smaller market in all three of those cases.Oakland not so much because it is a major market.the 5th biggest in the country.

AFTER that happened,in the mid 90's the NFL adopted MUCH tougher rules for relocation,you cant just move them at the drop of a dime anymore as they did back then. they adopted rules where the owners have to exhaust all options to try and remain in their city and ONE of the rules they have as well is you cant move a team from a major market to a much smaller one anymore as the rams did in st louis. oh and vegas is like the 48th biggest media market. what makes no sense about it is the NFL is only hurting themselves going to a much smaller market.  they dont seem to understand they are going to lose millions with this move same as they did when the rams left LA for stank louis.Looks like the NFL never learns from past mistakes.

i dont know WHY i even bother with you vegas apologists  on this since that is what you all do above when facts like this dont go along with your warped opinions,cover your ears,and close your eyes the fact you did not bother  to read more than the first sentence in my OP,


----------



## my2¢

LA RAM FAN said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah it would.If this lawsuit goes to a jury trial,it will be game over for the Raiders.when the jury hears that Mark Davis violated all NFL relocation rules in trying to get a deal done in Oakland never once meeting with oakland officials to try and get something done in Oakland as that last moron ignored with his BS that oakland failed to get anything done.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why you seem to think that violating NFL rules equates to an automatic return of the team.  Art Modell violated the rules and take a look at the hoops the NFL erected for Cleveland to jump through to be granted a new franchise, including a vote on league expansion by NFL owners. .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah it would.If this lawsuit goes to a jury trial,it will be game over for the Raiders.when the jury hears that Mark Davis violated all NFL relocation rules in trying to get a deal done in Oakland never once meeting with oakland officials to try and get something done in Oakland as that last moron ignored with his BS that oakland failed to get anything done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you seem to think that violating NFL rules equates to an automatic return of the team.  Art Modell violated the rules and take a look at the hoops the NFL erected for Cleveland to jump through to be granted a new franchise, including a vote on league expansion by NFL owners. .
Click to expand...


yeah but AGAIN as i been saying all along,after the oilers and the browns left their cities a year later after the rams did,NFL relocation rules got 10 times harder to pull off than they were back then when it was easy as pie. AFTER the Browns and Oilers as well,was when they adapted the much tougher rules and AGAIN,this lawyer representing them has been kryptonite against the NFL having won SIX count them SIX lawsuits against them in the past and does not take a case unless he is very confidant.If the vegas apologists would listen to these facts instead of using the warped logic that its a done deal cause the owners voted for it,they would see how foolhardy it is to think this is a done deal.

all he gots to argue in the court is-these rules were made to keep teams from leaving all the time,if the owners dont have to follow the rules,then why are they even there in the first place? if a JURY hears that and it goes to a jury trial,its game over for the NFL.the only way they go to vegas is if it does not go to a jury trial and come corrupt bought off judge working for the NFL is the owner,yeah THEN the raiders would leave yeah,i dont deny that.lets just wait and see if it goes to a jury trial then we will know for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MY president will be the one who stops letting his puppet masters tell him what to do and gets rid of the CIA,FBI,FED and all these other three letter alphabet evil organizations who serves the people instead of them.the last president who did that was JFK and he paid the price for it. will Trump be the next one who tries?  I was hopeful of that at first but the fact he is sitting down here being all chummy with kissinger who makes stain and hitler look like saints saying he has been long time friends with hi,that hope is gone now.He doesnt seem to be any different than hildebeast.


----------



## my2¢

To get me believing Oakland will retain an NFL team, I'll first have to witness a similar scene taking place for the team in the city:

Las Vegas Stadium - Live Stadium Cam​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> To get me believing Oakland will retain an NFL team, I'll first have to witness a similar scene taking place for the team in the city:
> 
> Las Vegas Stadium - Live Stadium Cam​



Like i said before,remember stank louis ALSO has a lawsuit against the NFL. Their lawsuit is different though.,dont forget,they are suing the NFL because the Rams misled them on their intentions.They made public statements they were going to do everything they could to try and stay there but fisher let the cat out on the bag when he said that when kroneke first hired him,he already had his sights set on LA and was dead set to go there no matter what.

so as i said before,what IF st louis wins THEIR lawsuit against the NFL? Will you be convinced THEN?

st louis lawsuit is different,they are not trying to get the rams back,they are just suing them for millions of damages for misleading them.they could never get them back because the CITY violated the terms of the lease agreement and the rams followed everything in the agreement they were expected to so kroneke  had the law on his side for the move. where mark davis as i proved in those videos.LIED about everything that he ever tried to get anything done in oakland. 

i know out court system is corrupt and judges can be bought off so anything can happen.if they rule in favor of the NFL,that will just prove our government is evil and corrupt as always.. Thank god trump got elected cause he is changing things like this,had he not been elected,i would agree there is no hope for oakland but thank god the evil monster was NOT elected.
it will be interesting to see if st louis wins their lawsuit,if they do,then its game over for the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the raiders are indeed stupid enough to go there and oakland loses the lawsuit,they are going to experience the same kind of disaster the chargers are in LA with fans.they are counting on tourists but get this.LOL

Hopefully this photo entices you to visit Las Vegas. Now, more than ever, we need to support this American Institution. This is my breakfast at Hexx in the Paris Hotel.

The latest news that the February Clark County Stadium Hotel Tax Revenue was just $3,032,971, the second lowest take in the brief history of the collection of that money for the planned Oakland Raiders Las Vegas UNLV Stadium, is part of a continued trend of lower-than-expected money from the tax, which is at 88/100th of 1 percent of the hotel room rates on The Strip, and .5 of 1 percent for hotel rooms off-Strip.

The Raiders and the Las Vegas Stadium Authority planned to use those dollars to retire a bond issue that Clark County would float, and give $750 million to help pay for the construction of the NFL stadium. Something I’ve talked about many times.

Now, and even after my warnings this would happen, the real revenue numbers are in, and there is a problem. The problem is that the Raiders are smack in the middle of an unprecedented decline in Las Vegas Visitor rates –
Fewer People Visited Las Vegas Since 2016, Hurting Raiders Stadium Hotel Tax Revenue


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.This thing is not over I keep saying.   What many here dont get is that both the Raiders and Chargers violated MANY NFL relocation rules.
> 
> For example,the owners of the teams are suppose to exhaust all options to try and get something done in their cities.Davis never once tried to get anything done in oakland.Oakland had a viable plan that Ronnie Lott put together with bankers called Fortress Group.The NFL never even bothered to look at it.They lied and said that they had no viable stadium plan.
> 
> San Diego has an excellent case against the Spanos and the NFL as well but SD when they heard they lost the chargers,they were just non chalant about it the same way st louis was in losing the Rams,they just shrugged their shoulders was like-Oh well,thats too bad but thats how it goes. Which is a shame. Thats just disgusting to see  the NFL have no fooball team in that beautiful city
> 
> Oakland is not like st louis or san dieog,they have way too much passion in that city for that team and they are fighting them.they are prepared to take it all the way to the suporeme court if davis doesnt stop this nonsense. they got the best anti trust lawyer in the business who has always been kryptonite against the NFL in winning lawsuts against them in the past,i keep saying its not over by any means.. also unlike with the rams,the raiders theit stadium plan does NOT pencil out at all.
> 
> Its getting mainstream media attention now.Its no longer a secret anymore.
> 
> 
> Fans Exploring Legal Options to Keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> Group announces plans aimed to keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> waits for crybaby troll  wrongwinger to whine in defeat same as he always does about being wrong about the rams.LOL


I hear you got Suh? Your defense just got better imo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.This thing is not over I keep saying.   What many here dont get is that both the Raiders and Chargers violated MANY NFL relocation rules.
> 
> For example,the owners of the teams are suppose to exhaust all options to try and get something done in their cities.Davis never once tried to get anything done in oakland.Oakland had a viable plan that Ronnie Lott put together with bankers called Fortress Group.The NFL never even bothered to look at it.They lied and said that they had no viable stadium plan.
> 
> San Diego has an excellent case against the Spanos and the NFL as well but SD when they heard they lost the chargers,they were just non chalant about it the same way st louis was in losing the Rams,they just shrugged their shoulders was like-Oh well,thats too bad but thats how it goes. Which is a shame. Thats just disgusting to see  the NFL have no fooball team in that beautiful city
> 
> Oakland is not like st louis or san dieog,they have way too much passion in that city for that team and they are fighting them.they are prepared to take it all the way to the suporeme court if davis doesnt stop this nonsense. they got the best anti trust lawyer in the business who has always been kryptonite against the NFL in winning lawsuts against them in the past,i keep saying its not over by any means.. also unlike with the rams,the raiders theit stadium plan does NOT pencil out at all.
> 
> Its getting mainstream media attention now.Its no longer a secret anymore.
> 
> 
> Fans Exploring Legal Options to Keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> Group announces plans aimed to keep Raiders in Oakland
> 
> waits for crybaby troll  wrongwinger to whine in defeat same as he always does about being wrong about the rams.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you got Suh? Your defense just got better imo
Click to expand...


uh you COULD have sent me a pm on this you know or since you have this childish obsession of bringing back old dead threads from the grave,you COULD have posted it on one of my RAMS threads you know?

here,you want to talk about THAT,post it HERE.
You have my LOS ANGELES Rams to thank for your favorite  team having what they have.


How bout your thoughts on the OP here?

by the way,did you see THIS thread?

Chargers bought over 350,000 fake twitter accounts.comedy gold.

  the chargers are having the EXACT same problems the Rams had in st louis,NOBODY showing up for the games. when is the NFL going to stop fucking themselves?  if the raiders go to vegas and that is a MAJOR if,they have the SAME problems the chargers are in LA and the rams had in st louis,half empty stadiums with most the fans being from the opposing team.


----------



## Jarlaxle

my2¢ said:


> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.


Unless a court injunction means they simply CANNOT move.


----------



## Jarlaxle

usmcstinger said:


> The City of Oakland failed to do any thing too keep the Raiders.


The city of Oakland couldn't do anything-they cannot afford to pour a couple billion into a new stadium...or TWO new stadiums (one NFL, one MLB), which is, realistically, what replacing the Coliseum would mean.


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been saying from day one ever since the Mark Davis got the approval from the other owners to move the team that just because he got the approval doesnt mean its a done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> uh i see SELECTIVE reading from you as always when it does not go along with your warped opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY here seems to get it that relocating a team to another city is not like the old days anymore when traiter al moved the raiders to LA or when traiter asshole jim irsey of the colts cowardly packed his bags in the middle of the night and moved the team to indianapolis before the city of baltimore could vote to keep them. you cant just pack your bags  up and move in the middle of the night anymore as Irsey did with the colts.
Click to expand...


So...we can add the Colts move to Indy to the long list of things you know nothing about.  News flash: that was done because he was worried (with good reason) that the state was going to STEAL HIS TEAM FROM HIM.


----------



## my2¢

Jarlaxle said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a court injunction means they simply CANNOT move.
Click to expand...


On what basis can you see that happening?  There isn't a long term lease keeping them there and Oakland's main concern (concerning hosting professional sports) is keeping the 81 dates the A's provide.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a court injunction means they simply CANNOT move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what basis can you see that happening?  There isn't a long term lease keeping them there and Oakland's main concern (concerning hosting professional sports) is keeping the 81 dates the A's provide.
Click to expand...


what the LAMESTREAM media is not reporting is that a great majority of the Las Vegas legislaters smartly oppose the move since it is the taxpayers that have to fund it.The current governor was in favor of it is why it got the green light HOWEVER,come this fall in the elections,there are three other candidates running for governor who all OPPOSE it.If one of them gets elected,that will change a lot of things.


as i keep saying,i dont deny that it will happen if it just goes in front of a judge and he gets to decide on it because judges can be bought off easily.HOWEVER,as i keep saying,IF it goes to a JURY TRIAL,its game over,they will sympathise for the residents of oakland and how they got screwed and tell davis he can go to oakland,but he will have to  leave the name and colors and logo in Oakland.

Davis lied so many times about wanting to stay in oakland that if pinochio was true,his nose would strecth MILES long.He never once tried to work with the city to get something done.He put all his money into carson on land there and when THAT failed,instead of working with oakland to try and get somethign done as the rules require,he THEN put all his money into land into Vegas.

He never once put any money into land in OAKLAND. PLUS Ronnie Lott had an investor team of many bankers who had a VERY VIABLE stadium plan that the NFL never even bothered to look at. facist pig roger goddel lied his ass off when he said oakland did not have a viable plan.

as i said,i agree with you that if a JUDGE just rules on this,then the raiders WILL go to vegas since judges are corrupt and are easy to be bought off.Its a fucked up world.

However like i keep saying,IF this goes to a JURY TRIAL,its game over,the jury will smypathise with the oakland community and how they got screwed and how goddel lied about oakland not having a viable stadium plan and how davis lied as well that he tried to get soemthign down on oakland.

Like i said,we will havwe to wait and see if it gjust goes in front of a judge and he gets to rule on it or if it goes to a jury trial. IF it goes to a jury trail,I will laugh my ass off cause i have supreme confidance the raiders will not go anywhere and davis will be forced to sell the team to an investor in oakland. HEE HEE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they are stupid enough to go ahead with this move.the Rams found out nobody in st louis would support them when they were losing which is WHY they got wise and moved back to LA where they belong.LOL   The NFL has already screwed themselves with the chargers going to LA having the same problems the Rams expereinced the majority of their time in st louis with half empty stadiums and the fans that do show up,the majority every weekl are always from the opposing fans.LOL comedy gold. that is WHY the owners want the chargers to go back to SAN DIEGO.lol

NFL reportedly considering moving Chargers back to San Diego


They will want the raiders to do the same thing when they have the same problem.LOL

The Raiders will want to come back to oakland same as they did when they were in LA cause they will have the SAME problem there that they had in LA with half empty stadiums.HEE HEE.But it will be even WORSE for them in vegas than LA vegas being such a tiny market with the majority of residents having to work two jobs that they wont be able to afford a season ticket.PLUS they are counting on tourism for sales,touirism has dropped in recent years and will CONTIUNE to escualate.HEE HEE.  the move to vegas will for sure be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL.lol

COMMENTARY: Some warning signs in Las Vegas tourism numbers


----------



## my2¢

They should move the team to Disneyland.  These statement about lawsuits returning the team to Oakland and that the NFL lives and dies with Oakland are pure Fantasyland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> They should move the team to Disneyland.  These statement about lawsuits returning the team to Oakland and that the NFL lives and dies with Oakland are pure Fantasyland.



do you got reading comprehension problems or something? cause i said you ARE correct if it just goes in front of a judge since judges are so fucking corrupt BUT if it goes to a jury trial,your in dreamland if you dont think the jury will rule against the NFL.comedy gold.


----------



## Jarlaxle

my2¢ said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Oakland lawsuit against the Raiders wouldn't keep the team from moving.  Now that Vegas has started on the new stadium it can claim far more financial damage against the team than Oakland if they back out of the deal now.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a court injunction means they simply CANNOT move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what basis can you see that happening?  There isn't a long term lease keeping them there and Oakland's main concern (concerning hosting professional sports) is keeping the 81 dates the A's provide.
Click to expand...

Judges that make their own laws.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the last post on this thread.someone farted in here.^

In talking to a few Raider fans out there in Oakland I was actually about to say that it looks like the Raiders will be in vegas,that it will never reach a jury trial because these folks until a week ago were all saying they were not leaving so i figured they knew something was up.

HOWEVER if I had not learned what I just DID learn recently after getting connected to one of the main people in the stay in oakland group who i spoke to,i would be under the impression as everybody else here is as well that if it went to a federal court in front of a judge,they were as good as gone but that was before just a few days ago when i was fortunate enough to speak to the person behind the movement. He knows a lot of stuff that is NOT being reported by the mainstream media.

For instance,I already mentioned that st louis has a lawsuit against the NFL as well. their lawsuit of course is different,they are suing the NFL in millions of dollars in damages because the rams lied and mislead them on their intentions on staying. the NFL TRIED to get the lawsuit dismissed but guess what? a judge over ruled them.good for a non corrupt judge.

well what is NOT being reported in the media is st louis is kicking ass in their lawsuit.

this bodes well for Oakland because Oakland has an even STRONGER lawsuit case against the NFL. what the LAMESTREAM media is not reporting is that jerry jones coercered and deceived many of the NFL owners including mark davis on the intentions of moving the raiders to vegas.He has alot of influence with NFL owners sad to say.the guy has way too much power.

see what is NOT being reported by the lamestream media which is why everyone thinks it is a done deal is that Jerry Jones gets a 25% cut of concession sales,that is WHY he was so gung ho about pushing the deal for the raiders to go to vegas with the other owners.

well to move a team just so another owner can profit from the concessions sales,that is a crime.that is a CRIMINAL offense.  Normally I would say so what.these guys got money,they can buy their way out of anything including jail.this is a done deal HOWEVER as i said,st louis is kicking the NFL's ass in THEIR lawsuit and as i said,OAKLANDS lawsuit is a MUCH stronger CASE.


this is great cause the NFL has always had their way able to do whatever they want at the drop of a dime and leave the loyal fans who supported them through thick and thin and able to move as they pleased.now the corrupt NFL cartel is FINALLY not being able to have their way for the first time ever.i LOVE IT. there just might be god after all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NONE of this stuff of course is being reported by the LAMESTREAM media cause they of course want the headlines and everybody to keep reading them thinking vegas is a done deal.they have not reported ANY of this how st louis is kicking ass in their lawsuit which only helps oaklands case cause oakland has a MUCH stronger case against them,its airtight.

NONE of this below is being reported by the media that all 32 owners are being dispositioned and called to testify and REQUIRED to hand over documentation of the events which is a MAJOR victory for st louis and a total hammer on the NFL who have ALWAYS had their way.






this short video here gives you the JIST of the lawsuit st louis has against the NFL which as i said,they are WINNING it in court which is awesome since as i keep saying,it only helps oaklands case since THEY have a MUCH stronger case against the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another good one as well that explains st louis lawsuit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said,not a secret any long.

Oakland City Council considers suing NFL, Raiders over Las Vegas move

they got one thing wrong,they are not considering it,the process STARTED a long time ago. the peole that think its done deal dont get it that st louis is kicking ass in their lawsuit which helps oakland because THEIR case is much stronger

Oakland City Council considers suing NFL, Raiders over Las Vegas move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

May 1st will indeed be a date to look forward to.

Oakland City Council to vote on possible lawsuit against Raiders on May 1


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tomorrow is a huge day for oakland

M.O.B. - ( GREAT JOB BY STATEASSEMBLYMAN ROB BONTA, FOR SUPPORTING OUR CITIZEN DRIVEN INITIATIVE ON FOX CHANNEL 2 TODAY - FOR THE OAKLAND CITY COUNCIL TO PURSUE LEGAL ACTION AGAINST THE NFL AND RAIDERS UPPER MANAGEMENT ).
-
((( READ BETWEEN THE LINES )))
-
*As a reminder, Rob's goal is to get the Oakland City Council to Move Forward with this Next Step. The media always asks about forcing the team to stay here. We dont care about the current Upper management of the Raiders. We care about our "Oakland Raider identity". Being a Professional, State Assemblyman and lawyer, Rob Made it clear "This scenario can present many possibilities " that the City of Oakland needs to pursue. Money damages alone can cripple the Oakland Raiders and NFL's efforts. Read between the lines.There is always more behind the scenes then whats projected on TV thru the media.
-
*Make no mistake about it, the Citizen Driven initiaitve is providing a " Gift " that serves both the "Money Damages for our Politicians and Tax payers as well as serves the Community by Protecting our Identity". Damages, Name and Colors is our Pursuit.!!!!
-
~ FOREVER OAKLAND - ONLY IN OAKLAND~


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Las Vegas Convention and Visitors Authority (LVCVA) released its updated visitor statistics just moments ago, today, and they report the continuance of a bad trend: visitors to Las Vegas down again for the 10th month in a row compared to the previous year.

In this case, Las Vegas, Mesquite, and Laughlin hotels that comprise the LVCVA report total visitors down by -.09 percent: 3,749,800 for March 2018 versus 3,783,900 for March 2017. The main cause of the reduction was what the LVCVA reported as the loss of 129,000 convention goers due to the “rotation out” of the Con Expo / Con Agg event.

But even if the loss of those 129,000 convention attendees was added back in to the total number of convention goers, thus bringing that total from 652,400 to 781,400, that would put 2018 over 2017 by 24,000 visitors, yet not be enough to make March 2018 better than March 2017: it's still down by 10,000 visitors. But why, you may ask, is all of this important with respect to the stadium bonds?

The public side of the financing for the Raiders / UNLV stadium is the much-talked-about $750 million bond issue. It's a financial instrument designed such that a special hotel stadium tax was approved by the Nevada Legislature and signed into law by Govenor Brian Sandoval October 16th 2016. For over a year, I've told anyone who would even not listen that the tax rate approved by the Nevada Legislature of 88 100ths of 1 percent is not large enough to bring in enough money to retire the monthly bond debt service for that $750 million.

Toi get around the problem of the too small tax rate, the consultants to the Southern Nevada Tourism and Infrastructure Committee, or “SNTIC”, that formed the large and detailed set of recommendations that became what's called “Senate Bill One”, formed a plan to collect stadium money for two years before bonds were actually floated. Then, they reduced the size of the actual bond issue from $750 milllion to $650 million. I argued that was still too small – one of the SNTIC consultants told me I didn't know what I was talking about. (As a note, that was not Guy Hobbs, who's as class an act as you're going to find in this business.)

The problem is that when the actual monthly revenue from the hotel stadium tax came in, it wasnt' even enough to cover what's called a “level monthly debt service” (where the monthly debt service remains the same through the 30-year tax collection period). In anticipation of this problem, the SNTIC Consultants made the monthly debt service not level: it starts out lower than the average, and then increases to a point where, about 15 years down the road, it is higher than the average. But the bottom line remains: because there's not enough money being collected, the tax shortfall problem is effectively kicked down the road.

The more this visitor problem continues, the closer Clark County comes to having the stadium bond tax revenue need be so great it calls for using tax dollars from the Clark County General Fund. At this rate, that Clark County taxpayer money will be used will happen – it's just a matter of when. For the present, it's also clear that the March 2018 revenue from the hotel stadium tax will be less than the $5.015 million of 2017, it's just a matter of how much less. March of 2017 marked the best year for revenue collected from the tax in the short history of the stadium project. Three months later, the beginning of what has to be called a long-term economic problem started.

From June 2017 to March of 2018 there has been an unbroken string from 10 months of decline in hotel vistation rates for Las Vegas – a problem not seen since the great recession. The problem causing this for Las Vegas are generally seen as a combination of the following: the development of casino resort alternatives in America and China, the rise of Internet gambling, and the constantly increasing Las Vegas Strip hotel room resort fees, as well as the high room charges levied during big conventions, like CES Las Vegas.

All of that combined with high housing costs in California (the number one source of tourists for Las Vegas) and a metropolitan population still a million short of where it needs to be contributes to this problem where Las Vegas hotel visitor rates are on the decline.

Some Las Vegas economists argue that new hotel resorts will dig the region out of the problem. But there are also hotel closures, too. In the end, the number of new hotel rooms will not be enough to offset what is a glacial trend. It's took over Reno, and is due to take over Las Vegas, too: the decline of Nevada's rule over the casino tourism industry.

And the Raiders are trapped in the middle of it.

Stay tuned.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGkgix__vsA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Governor candidate wants to stop Las Vegas Raiders stadium deal

Two City Council Members Support Potential Raiders Lawsuit


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is a MAJOR thorn l in the foot for the Raiders to go to vegas the fact they are counting on tourism dollars to fund the stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Incredible that people here STILL think the raiders are going to vegas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is a MAJOR blow to the vegas move,just when you did not think it could get any worse.

Casino workers OK strike that may hobble Las Vegas resorts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So The Oakland Raiders don't want people on social media see their lack of progress in Las Vegas?






 Umm.. I believe as long as no one is on their property the public has a right to take photos or videos and post them on social media.

So continue parking your non working cranes in the same spot and moving around dirt like you are actually working.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Are you spamming the thread for any particular reason?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so far all this time a lot of people have said it was just all TALK that the Raiders were going to sue mark davis and the NFL which is true it was but the difference between the posters that have come on here and said its just all talk and obviously did not think there would ever be any action is where the difference is between THEM and me. i MYSELF knew that oakland wanted to cross all their tees and do the I's before they went ahead with it to make sure they had covered everything to make sure they win the lawsuit so unlike everybody else here,i KNEW the lawsuit WAS going to come eventually.unlike everyone else i did not have any doubts.

well the cat is out of the bag,it really is getting ready to happen now.,its official.watch the video and see for yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Once the lawsuit gets going,its game over for the Raiders and the NFL. some people here obviously dont want them to stay in oakland the fact they ignore facts that this lawyer has been krptonite against the NFL in years past and has won EVERY case against them and does not take a case like this if he is not sure he will win.

lots of people here obviously have reading comprehension problems the fact this facts always goes ignored and pretends never posted this fact about this attorney.


like the guy said in the video,the lawsuit just hasnt been filed yet is WHY people here think its a done deal the raiders are going.

my guess why they havent is they are waiting till they try to move,we shall see.


----------



## Papageorgio

Missed something, what happened on May 1st?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders will look like fools in court! Jim Quinn will have Mark Davis for lunch

most people here  just dont get that obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as you can hear in the video,the Rams as i said before,are doing very well in their lawsuit against the Rams.whats sad about this is Oakland has an even stronger case against the NFL in relocation guideline violations and yet they are sitting on their asses and have NOT sued them as they promised a year ago when the relocation was announced.sucks for the bay area fans oakland has such corrupt politicians who wont do anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hmmm this is starting to get very interesting. I was wondering why we had not heard anything of this in a long time.

Oakland lining up lawsuit against Raiders, so team threatens to leave town early

Can Oakland actually win a lawsuit against the Raiders and NFL?

The browns did. Oakland can win also. . And that was in the contract when they moved back to Oakland. That the name will always stay in Oakland..

Wow that is VERY interesting,I did not know that.if this guy is really on the level and this is really true about the Raiders,I dont see how Oakland could even possibly lose in court.I mean how could the NFL possibly get around this one ESPECIALLY after violating NFL relocation rules? I just dont see it. I was thinking the Raiders were as good as gone as everyone else does here but if this guy is on the level and thats true,I just dont see how Oakland could lose this case.Not UNLESS that is AS LONG AS IT GOES TO A JURY TRIAL.

a jury trial and its game over for the NFL.But if its in federal court then the NFL will probably win since our federal courts and judges are so fucking corrupt OR as i have said recently,there might NOT be a lawsuit against the NFL because the oakland officials are so corrupt,they have been bought off by the NFL which is what a lot of oakland residents think is the case because WHY did they not file this suit a long time back ESPECIALLY since st louis is kicking ass in their lawsuit and Oakland has an even stronger case against the NFL than st louis does.

Thats the ONLY thing that makes since is they indeed HAVE been bought off by the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Suing Raiders, NFL For Leaving City, Secures Legal Team: Report

would love to say this is great news but we have heard this same old song and dance too many times to remember,oakland should have filed the lawsuit over a year ago and STILL has not done so.no reason to think this time will be any different.the NFL has bought off the corrupt oakland officials if this time is not any different obviously.i mean they have a very strong case that would be successful.NO REASON not to file it as they have yet to do.

Oakland Suing Raiders, NFL For Leaving City, Secures Legal Team: Report


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
Click to expand...

They are building the stadium right next to 15....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are building the stadium right next to 15....
Click to expand...


i know that but IF the city offiicals in oakland would actually file the lawsuit they should have filed several months ago,davis would have to do what art modell had to do when he was going to take the browns to baltimore but the city filed a lawsuit against them and he moved but he had to leave the name and logo in cleveland.the raiders could do that as well IF they filed the damn lawsuit but they have not filed it so the only thing that makes since is they are corrupt and have been bought off by the NFL because they have an even stronger case against mark davis than cleveland did against modell when they won their lawsuit against him forcing him to change the name.

btw i am sure you have hear that it is no longer a secret that the NFL owners are pissed at dean spanos and want him to move the chargers back to SD? lol  head on over to the charger thread for that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LA RAM FAN said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a resident of Oakland, all I can say is that the Raiders can't leave soon enough pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a betting person,my advise would be dont bet on the Raiders leaving.The REASON? Like I said,Oakland has got the best Anti Trust lawyer in the business representing them and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules not even trying to get somethign done in Oakland as they are required to do.never once meeting with oakland officials to try and work something out.
> 
> Plus like i said, Ronnie Lott contrary to the lies of that facist pig Roger Goddel,,he put together with the help of a ban,a very viable long term plan for a new stadium to have. But the MAIN reason I would not put my money on the raiders going to vegas and would put my money on them staying is the lawyer they have hired to represent them,is the best ANTI trust lawyer in the business.
> 
> He has been KRYPTONITE in lawsuits against the NFL.He has had like 6 lawsuits against the NFL and was one EVERYONE of them.He does not take on a case against the NFL unless he is for sure he can win. the fact he has not lost a case against them in the past having won all six of them,dont you agree it would be foolish to bet against him now?
> 
> everytime i bring up those pesky little facts to the vegas apologists who are so certain it is a done deal,they troll and act like they did not even see any of the points i mentioned that favor the raiders staying in oakland. I know thats not what you wanted to hear but it is what it is.This lawyer has been a nightmare for the corrupt NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.   The Raiders are moving to Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are building the stadium right next to 15....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know that but IF the city offiicals in oakland would actually file the lawsuit they should have filed several months ago,davis would have to do what art modell had to do when he was going to take the browns to baltimore but the city filed a lawsuit against them and he moved but he had to leave the name and logo in cleveland.the raiders could do that as well IF they filed the damn lawsuit but they have not filed it so the only thing that makes since is they are corrupt and have been bought off by the NFL because they have an even stronger case against mark davis than cleveland did against modell when they won their lawsuit against him forcing him to change the name.
> 
> btw i am sure you have hear that it is no longer a secret that the NFL owners are pissed at dean spanos and want him to move the chargers back to SD? lol  head on over to the charger thread for that.
Click to expand...


Still think the Raiders aren't leaving, dill weed?

Raiders leave Oakland for final time to chorus of boos, trash in chaotic loss


----------



## usmcstinger

The socialist regime has done nothing to reduce the crime and are obviously not business friendly.


----------

